# Brak internetu

## Sahin

Witam

Po aktualizacji systemu zniknął mi internet. Wykonałem etc-update, ale żadne pliki konfiguracjne związane z internetem nie zostały zmienione. DHCP włącza się poprawnie, dostęp do routera i sieci lokalnej mam, nie mogę tylko uzyskać dostępu do internetu. Czy ktoś wie może w czym może być problem  :Question: 

Jeszcze spróbuję zobaczyć, czy są jakieś zmiany w kernelu, możliwe po prostu że zniknęło wsparcie dla mojej karty z kernela (nforce2) w co wątpię. Jeśli to nie pomoże to na prawdę nie wiem co może być grane.

----------

## Paczesiowa

/etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## psycepa

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> /etc/resolv.conf ?

 

a resolv.conf nie jest obecnie generowany dynamicznie na podstawie zawartosci /etc/conf.d/net.XXX ?

----------

## Paczesiowa

jest czy nie jest, niech sprawdzi co ma w srodku

----------

## Sahin

W środku jest to:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 194.204.152.34

nameserver 194.204.159.1
```

Znaczy się serwery Static DNS 1 i Static DNS 2

----------

## Yatmai

daj 

```
mtr 194.204.159.1
```

 zobaczysz gdzie znika sygnał  :Smile: 

----------

## nmap

Trudno ci udzielić pomocy z tego co napisałeś . Jednak z tego co napisałeś wynika raczej w 99% ze winowajcą problemu jest aktualizacja . polecam przejść jeszcze raz cały etap konfigurowania sieci zgodnie z podręcznikiem gentoo :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap8

punkt : 8.b. Konfiguracja sieci

Poza tym sprawdził bym czy system widzi poprawnie kartę sieciową

----------

## Sahin

Ponowna konfiguracja sieci niestety nie pomogła, ponieważ nic tam praktycznie nie zmieniam, jak już wspomniałem łączę się z internetem za pomocą DHCP i pliki konfiguracyjne pozostawiam praktycznie bez zmian.

Wynik mtr można zobaczyć tu http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/1735bd0821f600af.html

----------

## mirek

Nie kombinowales cos z firewallem?

----------

## Andry77

Co mowi ifconfig?

Co masz w /etc/init.d/net.eth0 - nadpisz plikiem net.lo

----------

## Sahin

Nie mam firewalla.

Nadpisanie pliku net.eth0 przez net.lo nie pomogło.

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:28:DC:00  

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:11052 (10.7 Kb)  TX bytes:669 (669.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

----------

## bartmarian

jeszcze pokaz

```
route -n
```

----------

## Sahin

route -n:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## bartmarian

jezeli Twoja brama to 192.168.1.1 sprawdz czy mozesz ja popingowac

jezeli mozesz to ok, pozniej sprawdz ping poza brame np 194.204.159.1

(o ile jestes w sieci tp, tp CHYBA blokuje dostep dla no-tp) albo jakis inny

publiczny (wp.pl - 212.77.100.101 , onet.pl 213.180.130.200 - te beda odpowiadac)

jezeli nie uzyskasz ping'a z zadnego publicznego IP (podanego cyframi) to

Twoj router nie przepuszcza komunikacji, jezeli komunikacja bedzie z onet/wp

ale nie z 194.204.159.1 (tp-dns) to pomimo Twoich wpisow system nie moze

rozwiazac adresu hosta (w tym przykladzie tp dns lezy)

Pozdrowienia

----------

## Sahin

Mam DSL z TP.

192.168.1.1 to adres routera ale pingujemy:

ping -c3:

```
ping -c3 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=150 time=0.279 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=150 time=0.286 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=150 time=0.263 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.263/0.276/0.286/0.009 ms
```

Brama domyślna:

ping -c3 83.13.120.185

```
PING 83.13.120.185 (83.13.120.185) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 83.13.120.185: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.591 ms

64 bytes from 83.13.120.185: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.583 ms

64 bytes from 83.13.120.185: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.831 ms
```

DNS 2:

ping -c3 194.204.159.1:

```
PING 194.204.159.1 (194.204.159.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 194.204.159.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=251 time=30.3 ms

64 bytes from 194.204.159.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=251 time=28.3 ms

64 bytes from 194.204.159.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=251 time=12.2 ms

--- 194.204.159.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 12.211/23.631/30.369/8.119 ms
```

wp.pl:

```
PING 212.77.100.101 (212.77.100.101) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 212.77.100.101: icmp_seq=1 ttl=123 time=30.8 ms

64 bytes from 212.77.100.101: icmp_seq=2 ttl=123 time=10.5 ms

64 bytes from 212.77.100.101: icmp_seq=3 ttl=123 time=18.7 ms

--- 212.77.100.101 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 10.543/20.018/30.806/8.324 ms
```

onet.pl:

ping -c3 213.180.130.200

```
PING 213.180.130.200 (213.180.130.200) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 213.180.130.200: icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=91.2 ms

64 bytes from 213.180.130.200: icmp_seq=2 ttl=59 time=16.2 ms

64 bytes from 213.180.130.200: icmp_seq=3 ttl=59 time=16.5 ms

--- 213.180.130.200 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2006ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.278/41.356/91.240/35.273 ms
```

forums.gentoo.org:

ping -c3 140.211.166.170

```
PING 140.211.166.170 (140.211.166.170) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 140.211.166.170: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=206 ms

64 bytes from 140.211.166.170: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=231 ms

64 bytes from 140.211.166.170: icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=251 ms

--- 140.211.166.170 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 206.407/229.806/251.318/18.387 ms
```

Jak widać stronki mogę spingować ale już przeglądarka żadna ich nie otwiera. Szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo wiem o co w tym chodzi, znawcą internetu nie jestem, ale dla czego mogąc wysyłać pingi do tych stron nie mogę już ich otworzyć   :Question:  Nie mogę też uaktualnić drzewa portage, czy też włączyć konunikatora   :Evil or Very Mad:  W Windowsie wszystko działa ok   :Confused: 

----------

## bartmarian

zobacz w windzie jaki masz IP serwera DNS i pisz je w /etc/resolv.conf

```
echo "nameserver te.ip.z.win" > /etc/resolv.conf"
```

jak to Ci nie zadziala to normalnie... dziwne  :Wink: 

----------

## Sahin

Serwery DNS są takie same w Windowsie i w /etc/resolv.conf, więc tu nic nie wymyślimy.

----------

## bartmarian

wyglada w takim razie ze sys nie moze rozwiazac nazwy, skoro to po aktualizacji

to moze revdep rozwiaze problem ? nie wiem, improwizuje

----------

## Sahin

Aktualizacji nie dokończyłem, przerwałem i wyłączyłem kompa. Po uruchomieniu już nie było netu. Może po prostu wersje różnych programów współpracujących ze sobą nie mogą się dogadać. Gdybym tylko wiedział które to programy  :Confused:  Spróbuję revdep, zobaczę co będzie chciał przebudować, dociągnę te programy w windowsie i będę się modlił, żeby poskutkowało.

Za Twoją teorią przemawia to, że gdy pinguje adres strony np. wp.pl wszystko jest ok, kiedy pinguję nazwę mam 100% strat.

Wśród pakietów do przebudowania jest tylko sdl-perl-2.1.3-r3 jakoś wątpię, żeby miał on coś z tym wspólnego.

---------------

Wykonałem revdep-rebuild, dokończyłem aktualizację programów związanych nawet pośrednio z internetem, nic to nie dało. Nadal nie może otworzyć żadnej strony.

----------

## Paczesiowa

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> gdy pinguje adres strony np. wp.pl wszystko jest ok, kiedy pinguję nazwę mam 100% strat.

 

no to sie zdecyduj bo z tamtych pingow widac ze ladnie wp.pl sie pinguje przez nazwe...

nie aktualizowales czasem kernela? moze po prostu padlo ci tcp a dzialaja tylko pingi, bodajze ktos ostatnio tak mial na 2.6.19 czy cos kolo tego. bo jak kernela nie ruszales i takie pingi przechodza to moze admin blokuje cala reszte? (teoria odpada jak ci dziala na windzie, i jezeli jest to sprzetowy badziewny router ktory nie potrafi blokowac)

----------

## Gabrys

Wybitnie chodzi o coś z DNS-em. Tylko nie wiadomo o co dokładnie z nim. Skoro można go pingować. Co do dokończenia aktualizacji, która nie jest możliwa, bo system nie rozwiązuje nazw, to proponuję obadać jakoś adresy IP serwerów, które są potrzebne (gentoo.org i pewnie nie dużo innych  :Wink:  ) i dodać do /etc/hosts, to taki prywatny DNS-ik  :Wink: .

Potem sprawdziłbym, za pomocą:

net-misc/dhcping (aktualnie ~x86, więc trzeba go do packages.keywords)

czy serwer DHCP faktycznie odpowiada na Twoje zapytania.

----------

